# Pants



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Who has seen the "Star Wars"-insert-pants-line-here-game? For those who haven't, it's mighty funny. Maybe y'all have. Maybe I'm just behind the times. Oh, well.

http://humor.about.com/gi/dynamic/o...o.williams.edu/~rfoxwell/starwars/SWPants.htm


----------

